# Greetings from Estonia! Two pictures per post.



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Good to know Estonia thanks for sharing!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Your Welcome! 

*A lake in Estonia*









VORSU.ESTONIA 2005 by COLECCION CAMARAS DE COLORES

*Häädemeeste, Estonia*








Häädemeeste, Estonia by lukesaagi


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Estonia is a really beautiful country! Post more pics, I'm loving them so far


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, Tallinn looks nice!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Estonia is a wonderful country! 

*Next on our journey is Hiiumaa, an island of the coast of Haapsalu.*









Hiiumaa by Eesti07









hiiumaa by ojatalu


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rakvere Castle*









Rakvere Castle by Cesar Zeppini

*Võru, Estonia*









Võru linn coat of arms by oleg.zaezdny


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More from Võru, Estonia*









Võru Katariina kirik by Petra M.V.

*Võru lake*









Võru, lake by Jens-Olaf


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the pictures so far!!!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^  *Lake Ülemiste near Tallinn, Estonia*









Small pond near Ulemiste by dgaponenko









Small pond near Ulemiste by dgaponenko


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pirita River near Tallinn, Estonia*









Pirita by Mar.tin









Pirita coast by dgaponenko


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Narva Waterfall*









Narva Waterfall by Axiraa (away)

*A Fall Evening at Lake Tamula*









South Estonia. Fall Lake Tamula. 7066. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Jõgevamaa, Estonia
*









Põltsamaa trip. Kamari reservoir. Sunrise. 4210. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









Palamuse & surroundings 2009. Raja Oldbelievers' Church and the bell tower. 4115. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Saaremaa, Estonia*









Saaremaa 2009. Bluff of Undva. Sunset. 5665. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)

*A meteor crater in Saaremaa, Estonia*









Saaremaa 2009. Kaali meteorite crater. 6716. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*View of Tallinn*









view of Tallinn, Estonia, bird 2 by ievak10









20091211. Tallinn. At night. Rataskaevu street. 8587. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*A little bit of something from Lääne-Virumaa, Estonia*









20110227. Palmse. Sunset. 7454. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









20110227. Palmse. Life has left your body – Strix uralensis (händkakk). 7279. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Images from Hiiumaa, Estonia
*








Hiiumaa 2009. Haldi. Apple tree at the beach. 7542. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









Hiiumaa 2009. Käina Sound – Kassari Landscape Reserve. Morning seascape with reflections. 7681. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ida-Virumaa/Narva, Estonia*









Narva 2010. 0887. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









20100207. Valaste waterfall. 1165. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*...Continuing*









Narva Sügis 2009. Narva. 7232. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









Tõrvajõe waterfall. 233-36. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*...continuing*









Narva. Herman castle. 6332 by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









Narva. Reflection of the Herman castle. 6338 by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Estonia in the Fall*









20091014. Orgita. Maples. 7543. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









20091014. Orgita. Maples. 7612. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn old town*









Tallinn, Estonia 027 - Ciudad vieja desde el mar/The Old City view from the sea by Claudio.Ar









Tallinn, Estonia 031 - Ciudad Vieja/Old City by Claudio.Ar


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in Tallinn, Estonia*









Tallinn, Estonia 028 - Catedral Alexander Nevsky/ Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by Claudio.Ar

*Old Town, Tallinn Plaza*









Tallinn, Estonia 030 - Ciudad vieja/Old City by Claudio.Ar


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More from Tallinn*









Tallinn Estonia by jinxsi1960

*Tartu Town Hall*









Town Hall, Tartu, Estonia by neilalderney123


----------



## tigresstronic (May 28, 2011)

Ooo! I like the gray sky :banana:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mee too! What a capture! 

*Pictures from Kuressaare, Estonia*









Alley in Kuressaare by Lee Jongwon









Kuressaare by Leo-setä


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Your very welcome!  Feel free to stick around!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Veski Windmill*









Veski by Leo-setä

*A lovely farm in Saaremaa*









Saaremaa by Leo-setä


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Suur Tõll and Piret:Statue*









Suur Tõll and Piret by Leo-setä

*Karja Church*









Karja Church by Leo-setä


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn during Sunrise*









BS524 Estonia by S.K.LO

*Airplane Landing strip*









Estonia trip with Yellow Airlines by Alexander Savin


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skydiving to the surface of Estonia*









Räyskälä Skydive-5 by Alexander Savin

*Estonia view from the plane*









Estonia trip with Yellow Airlines by Alexander Savin


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

How early does fall come to Estonia?


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Mid-Late September, usually.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Talinn, Estonia*









Estonia, Talinn by tweedy35









Estonia, Tallinn by tweedy35


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn*









Estonia 011 by manutorre

*Estonia Basin*









Estonia Basin by Mattι


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Valaste waterfall*









*


Selisoo, Alutaguse forests (Ida-Virumaa county)*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice!^^

*A fall day in Estonia*








South-Estonia 2008. Fall. Trees. 8585. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









Falcon. 9895. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Külaoru, Estonia*









EFK 2009. Külaoru. Fields. 8573. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









EFK 2009. Külaoru. 8403. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn at night*









20091211. Tallinn. At night. 8512. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)









20091211. Tallinn. At Night. Vene street. 8653. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!)


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Laanemaa, Estonia*


Matsalu-Lihula 2010. Haapsalu. Sunset near Kuursaal. 3041. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!), on Flickr

Nature Reserve in Laanemaa, Estonia


05012009. Marimetsa Nature Reserve. 9912. by Tiina Gill (Off. Sorry!), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Haapsalu*


Haapsalu kuursaal by pitsimeister, on Flickr

*Haapsalu Castle*


Haapsalu Castle 2 by t.devinney, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Lahemaa National Park*


Lahemaa National Park by Expectmohr, on Flickr


Lahemaa National Park by Expectmohr, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Lightning Storm in Estonia*


Välk ja folk Viljandis by GaidaFoto, on Flickr


boom ka-blammo! by Jaako, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Carnivorous Plants in Lahemaa National Park*


Carnivorous Plants by Expectmohr, on Flickr

*Lahemma National Park Pond*


Lahemaa National Park by Expectmohr, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Narva Caslte*


Narva Castle by Expectmohr, on Flickr

*An exquisite tree*


Flora Nova by Expectmohr, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn, black and white*


Tallinn by Thrnya, on Flickr

*Sentinel Lighthouse*


Sentinel by E y e V i s i o n, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fall in Estonia, what vibrant colors! 
*

Motorcycling Dream by tsiklonaut, on Flickr

*Tallinn, New Town*


tallinn by khora, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*A charming town near Tallinn*


P1040257 by SeppoU, on Flickr

*The flat farms of Estonia*


The summer... by alexpta, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Haapsalu*


Haapsalu piiskopilinnus by pitsimeister, on Flickr


Haapsalu by Conza Quenza, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*...Continuing*


Haapsalu by AcidMax, on Flickr


Haapsalu by AcidMax, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Winter Sunset in Estonia*


Öiseid uitamisi by rene j, on Flickr

*Haapsalu, Old Town*


Haapsalu by AcidMax, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Vacation time! *


yellow by pullar, on Flickr

*A road to the Lake*


DSC01665 by aiki_alabert, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Flower Patch in Estonia*


Picture or Video 629 by aiki_alabert, on Flickr

*South Estonia Landscape*


South-Estonia landscape by Taits Marks, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tartu, Estonia*











Tartu by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


Tartu by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hiiumaa, Estonia*











Sunset in Hiiumaa by Conza Quenza, on Flickr


hiiumaa_5 by tahetydruk, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Saare County*











Blue hour by AnneMäenurm, on Flickr

*Pärnu county*











Loonal by pkala, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Mustvee, Estonia*











Mustvee, Peipsi järv by S. Kesk [SK] addicted traveller, on Flickr

*Unitarian Church*


The Holy Trinity Unitarian Church in Mustvee by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rainy day in Tallinn @ Night*











Tallinn Medieval city by tsiklonaut, on Flickr

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral *


Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, Tallinn by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kassari Chapel*











Kassari Chapel, Hiiumaa by olavi_s, on Flickr

*A luscious forest*











Valgesoo, Põlvamaa by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Polva Countryside*











Suur ja väike toru by pkala, on Flickr

*St. John's church, Tartu*











St. John's Church (Jaani Kirik/Johanneskirche), Tartu by Axiraa (away), on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

eusimcity4 said:


> *Tallinn, black and white*
> 
> 
> Tallinn by Thrnya, on Flickr
> ...


Magically beautiful northern nation. :cheers:

The landscape and architecture remind me of the old East Prussia in some ways, and also of Finland.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fortress in East Tallinn*











old walls by harrypwt, on Flickr

*Russalka Monument in Tallinn*


holy light by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tartu, New Part*











Tasku keskus by Zzmeika, on Flickr

*Wintertime in Tallinn*











small alley of old town by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Jägala Juga Falls*











Jägala juga by pitsimeister, on Flickr

*Virstu, Estonia*











white ferry in virtsu, estonia by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

eusimcity4 said:


> ...
> Old Town - Tallinn, Estonia by Matt Bigwood, on Flickr


Charming, haunting and beautiful.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you TimothyR.  The composition of this photo is amazing...


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Eesti Vabadusvõitluse museum* 











Eesti Vabadusvõitluse muuseum Lagedil by Jaan Keinaste, on Flickr

*Hooray for Estonia!* 











The Jump by Kadri P, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*At the Coastline*


Seashore and bank by nahkahousu, on Flickr

*Tartu, Estonia*











Tartu by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*In the Woods*











In the woods by E y e V i s i o n, on Flickr

*A Tallinn Walk*











_GIA7051 by Giampa79, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Freedom Sq. Tallinn*











Freedom Square on Friday Night by tarmo888, on Flickr

*Landscapes*


000009 by .Harribel., on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hiiumaa, Estonia *











Rocking It. by Conza Quenza, on Flickr

Käbiküla, Estonia











Kehtna mõis by Extended Account, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pärnu, Estonia*











Pärnu, Estonia by -Ruslan-, on Flickr

*Valga Jaani Church*











Valga Jaani Church by MaxRozinfeld, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pärnu, Estonia*











Pärnu, Estonia by -Ruslan-, on Flickr

*Põlva Lake*











Sume suvepäev Põlvas by pkala, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset on the shore*











Sunrise Avenue. by silvermikiver, on Flickr

*Haapsalu Sunset*











Sunset on Haapsalu by Clement Celma, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pätaste, Estonia*











Pädaste by mj1106, on Flickr

*Kristiine, Tallinn, Estonia*











Summer in Kristiine, Tallinn by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Modern Tallinn*











Tammsaare Business Centre by tarmo888, on Flickr

*Residential Part*


Lastehaigla & Regionaalhaigla by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

hank88 said:


> Nice pictures, see my photo:
> 
> 
> Estonia by hohn Vincent, on Flickr


Very nice picture. :cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tallinn Park* 











Wind. by silvermikiver, on Flickr

Sand Quarry, Vaida, Estonia











Sand Quarry by tarmo888, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Windmill on the flat Estonian landscape*


Beneath the Windmill (drum scan) by tsiklonaut, on Flickr

*Hiiumaa, Estonia*











Love the Sea by Conza Quenza, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tuhala, Estonia*











The Witch's Well by Conza Quenza, on Flickr

*Door and Window-Tallinn*











4 by Conza Quenza, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hiiumaa, Estonia*











Orjaku Sadam/Harbor/Yacht Club by Conza Quenza, on Flickr

*Tallinn Forest Sunset*











Lights are on, But noone's home.. by Conza Quenza, on Flickr


----------

